# New Spirit Blue Fiesta ST vs Migliore Strata Ceramic Sealant



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hi chaps, i've been looking forward to this one... just a bit! Martin (Noddie) was kind enough to trust me with his cracking Twingo RS a while back and asked me if I would give his brand new Fiesta ST a detail once he picked it up. Gadly!

Now not much in the way of process pictures. With other little things going on I don't always get the time for write ups these days sadly, this was one that I had to do. Enjoy...

Befores, car was lacking some proper colour just through the usual dealer prep and covering 1,000 since picking it up.





































The usual process, still never settled on a wheel cleaner but bough another litre of Autobrite Brite Gel. I'm a massive fan of the thicker, proper foaming wheel cleaners, they just seem to offer more bit.




























As always, dreaded brake dust... IX of course still top of the tree for iron removers.





































Lovely new SN sponge and Gwash for washing. All the usual snowfoaming etc. Valet pro brush and the ever present G101 for badges, grilles (front one was fun!)










Tardis next, very very little tar on the car in the first 1,000 miles so nothing to show.










Then more IX. The rear on the Fiesta liek the Clio is so flat so just collects everything! Always the same, even the MK6. Hotbed for iron on any Mk7s i've done.










Re-washed. Time for claying. Again very little due to a thorough decontamination. 1/4 of the roof...










Final wash, PW'd and water sheeted off to leave very little drying, love this XL Uber towel. Still have a nice new one in the wrapper.










Some light marring, doesn't look like the claying inflicted much, similar to initial checks before detail. Very impressed with the condition of the paint considering poor prep from some dealers...




























With the LSP of choice already chosen I ruled out a few pre wax cleansers/polishes. Giving the Strata the best possible base was paramount so I went with Menzerna 203s, White Hexlogic pad.

Minimal clearcoat removal and left any real deep marks. Really frustrating seeing people hack brand new cars to bits with heavy compound. Leaves zero room for further improvement when really needed, anyway left this after one IPA/panel-wipe wipedown...




























Time to tidy up all the little bits...










Been heavily testing Nanolex trim restorer an in the middle product between say Revive and Dlux (market leader imo).. continues to impress although it can't compete with the likes of Dlux...



















Megs for the tyres. I couldn't buy anythign else after all these years, still a massive fan...










G1 on the glass as always... market leader still, by a long way.










Some uber clean glass...



















Another IPA/Panel-Wipe wipedown before LSP...










Time for LSP... Having been very very lucky to have won Miglore's brand new ceramic sealant 'Strata', I was really looking forward to trying it out. I had used my car as the test bed a week or so ago, get used to application etc. It impressed me greatly.

The applicator is one of the best i've used with any sealant of this ilk. Stays loaded with product so you really use so little. At the moment, I couldn't recommend it more. I'm a massive fan of Migliore in general, the branding and the quirky style of their products, so i'm happy to see they have moved with the times. (Look out for the write up on my own car).

Cost might put some off but Migliore have got the product spot on. Durability will be the interesting test now. It certainly added lovely gloss and a crsipness to this colour.










Now outside for the afters and... some sun for a change! Not the easiest colour to capture unlike Imperial Blue but this colour is alive in the flesh, really gives a nod to IB way more than Performance Blue did imo.

Really really rewarding colour shame you can't all see it in the flesh. I'm not sure I could own one in any other colour.

























































































































































































































Thanks for taking the time to look guys. Critique and comments always welcome.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

man that's got gloss/reflection. Worth the hard work though stunning :thumb::thumb:
Daz


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Such great depth to the paint - fantastic job. Great colour too :thumbup:

Is the Migliore coating straight forward to use?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Very impressive gloss :thumb:


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

That's gorgeous! Got a red one of these to do in a couple of weeks, can't wait!


----------



## ON3 Z3RO (Dec 12, 2011)

Awesome detail, love the colour and depth, that gloss is very liquid! Makes me want one of them even more now :thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow that looks stunning. Great reflection shots. Its got some Really deep shine to it


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments guys.



Blueberry said:


> Such great depth to the paint - fantastic job. Great colour too :thumbup:
> 
> Is the Migliore coating straight forward to use?


Easiest ceramic sealant i've used. Apply to half bonnet, spread quickly one way then the other. Leave for 1 minute and remove.

No setting issues or similar. The fact the applicator stays loaded for the full car make the product go so far.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

WOW!!!
Enough said.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning, such a nice colour.

How did you find the miglior coating?


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Man, that looks really nice. Great work, :thumb:.


----------



## simon1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

very nice


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

got to agree that colour does suit the cars shape etc

add to that the levels of gloss with the new coatings etc

simply looks stunning and so wet

how did you find it applying and removing the coating?


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work and nice color


----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

Lovely


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Lovely. That coating leaves a look just between dripping wet and sparkling shiny. How does it look in person - wet or shiny?

You are right in saying that it is a rewarding colour - very so.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Very nice indeed. That finish is amazing.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Stunning work, car looks fantastic


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Really like the new ST, great colour, and the finished article, wow! 
It looks like liquid formed into a Fiesta, STunning :thumb:


----------



## si_mon (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, very nice car!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

really temptd to get on eof these in december and would ahve to be in that colour as well!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Lovely little tidy up there Sir

The hot hatch of choice..apparently:thumb:

Definately one of those blues which looks epic after a Detail!:buffer:


----------



## nicole* (Sep 21, 2009)

not a fan of these, but that blue looks amazing in the after photos!


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

That certainly looks a cracking finish, credit to you for getting results like that

Also looks like ford have finally sorted out some proper go for these cars too now. They look like they could be a bit of a hoot to drive


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

thats a proper top job......... amazing finish!!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

:argie: Wow that paint looks dripping wet and such a great colour as well. Top job. :thumb:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Those pics are making me want to rush off to my local dealer and order one right now lol


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

stunning job great little cars:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Top job, what a result:thumb:


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Why's there not a picture of this car being offered for the DW calendar?? Has to be a contender looking like that, shirley?


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Very very nice work!


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

the new fiesta profile looks alot similar to an ep3 lol. great work


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind comments guys. Really really appreciate it. 

One of my earlier posts in the thread touches on the coating. There is no doubt in my mind it added to the finish. Very very good coating requires no top ups.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

griffin1907 said:


> Why's there not a picture of this car being offered for the DW calendar?? Has to be a contender looking like that, shirley?


Thanks chap. I'll have a look. Hard to pick one picture.


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Great review! Thanks, Gally!


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Impressive work. Love the colour.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

that fez is looking very clean and looks like it got some great gloss on it and love the colour of the wheels.
and can I ask where you got your wheel brushes from? as I am thinking of getting some multispoke wheels and would like to keep the insides of them as clean as possible with out having to take them off


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Migliore said:


> Great review! Thanks, Gally!


Thanks for the product guys, very kind prize. You've got a really good product on your hands.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful colour and car!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## johnnyg (Jan 5, 2008)

stunning that mate love the colour looks mint :thumb:


----------



## AndyVee (Aug 1, 2013)

Just wow. Stunning work there.:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks again guys. Owner commented how clean the car is still looking.


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Absolutely top work. Looks stunning.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Don't know how I missed this..:doublesho

Stunning!! Nothing else to say really.....


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks chaps. The temptation to buy one is ridiculous. 

Oh and those seats and the car, will be raved about for years to come.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Spirit blue looks absolutely brilliant on the ST. I thought molten orange was the best (like mine) but this is gorgeous!

Quite tempted by the coating too.

Great work!


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Excellent work on a cracking car!!

Will be the benchmark for mine in a couple of weeks time!!


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

gally said:


> Thanks chaps. The temptation to buy one is ridiculous.
> 
> Oh and those seats and the car, will be raved about for years to come.


totally agree great car and seats just booked mine in for MP215


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

gally said:


> Thanks chaps. The temptation to buy one is ridiculous.
> 
> Oh and those seats and the car, will be raved about for years to come.


You must! Keep the racing puma as a weekend toy/garage queen.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

looks fantastic rich glossy finish well impressed have to agree with G1 as well looks fantastic, and i love my XL urber also keep a spare as well


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Stunning result


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

T.D.K said:


> Spirit blue looks absolutely brilliant on the ST. I thought molten orange was the best (like mine) but this is gorgeous!
> 
> Quite tempted by the coating too.
> 
> Great work!


Thanks mate. The coating is really really good and very easy to use.



Derekh929 said:


> looks fantastic rich glossy finish well impressed have to agree with G1 as well looks fantastic, and i love my XL urber also keep a spare as well


Imo the only comparison is Nanolex Ultra which is 3 times the price. Nothing seems to stand up to wipers. G1 does it very well.


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Kevin - How were you long term results?


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

only just seen this,stunning ST


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Stunning colour, really suits the car.

Nice work :thumb:

Chris


----------



## Scoggs (Jan 4, 2011)

Looking good, picking my mp215 up at the end of the week in the same colour so will be playing once I get it home...:thumb:


----------



## RenZhenxing (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice work! 
My car colour is blue too,i use autoglym EGP and migliore primo or competizione wax,very nice too


----------



## Nick's CTR (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow...... think that about covers it 

Looking forward to hear how the coating has lasted long term.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow wow wow I absolutely love this mate.


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Beauty! Great job


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks awesome, lovely depth to the finish.

Great job.


----------



## Schizophonic (Jun 8, 2006)

did you edit the photos, seems a lot of contrast added.


----------



## lindon (Feb 26, 2012)

Absolutely stunning great work love the new fiesta st


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Migliore said:


> Kevin - How were you long term results?


Will get my hands on it beginning of April, will update the thread with my thoughts.

Was also applied to my own Fiesta ST before I eventually sold it. New owner has kept me updated, zero change in beading or sheeting so far. He's been washing it with decent materials.

Thank you very much for all the kind comments guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Many thanks, Kevin. Look forward to hearing from you on it.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely finish , car looks stunning:argie:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Lovely job mate looks amazing that!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

amazing work and colour. Was this post that originally made me see the potential and flake in this colour and test drove and ordered... cant wait!


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome work dude, can't wait to pick mine up at the end of April.

SB of course. 

Really dreading to find out what condition it's in though ..


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

What a gorgeous finish.


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

For those interested, we currently just launched a Group Buy for the coating here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=334202&highlight=migliore


----------

